# Which sandpaper



## rimce44 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi! I am painter and decorator London, wanna ask what type of sandpaper you are using? I prefer with the cloth backing. It lasts virtually for whole week everyday usage. I mean for hand sanding


----------



## woi2ld (Oct 1, 2011)

what are you sanding , what grit are you using , what brand is this greatest cloth paper


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

^ That

did a google and found this http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...&src=M8GLPTA&mkwid=sCXfTLp7b&pcrid=8167651765


----------



## rimce44 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm using oakley superflex.. google link 60 or 80g for wall sanding


----------



## DB_1 (Oct 10, 2011)

3M has some new sandpaper called Pro Grade and claims it last 7X longer. Supposedly you can rinse and reuse when it gets loaded up.

It's on page 14 of this months specials on the Dunn-Edwards site if you want to check it out:
http://www.dunnedwards.com/septoctsalebroch/index.html


----------

